# Rci Hilton Head options for winter retreat



## Inhislove (Aug 29, 2016)

We are looking at the $203 sale on RCI right now for the week before Christmas.
As we won't be swimming, which resort would you recommend from the following choices:

3 bedroom Southwind Villas (3400)
3 bedroom Egret Point by Spinnaker (4223)
2 bedroom Port O'Call (0995)

Other 2 bedrooms available last night: 
Waterside by Spinnaker, Kingston Cove, Players Club, Cottages at Shipyard.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 31, 2016)

Inhislove said:


> We are looking at the $203 sale on RCI right now for the week before Christmas.
> As we won't be swimming, which resort would you recommend from the following choices:
> 
> 3 bedroom Southwind Villas (3400)
> ...



I am admittedly biased, since I own there, but we love Port O Call.  The units have been recently updated, it's a short walk to the beach (about 3 blocks through the back gate, which you will be given a code to access)  And should you want to swim, there's a heated outdoor pool.
Waterside and Southwind are also very nice.  Most of the others listed are in Shipyard, the only one I'm not familiar with is Player's Club...I'm not sure where that is.
I love HH off season.  Wherever you go, enjoy !


----------



## elaine (Sep 3, 2016)

Waterside used to heat their secondary pool (by #7 and 8 bldgs) very warm in off season. Don't know about currently.
Most resorts do not have indoor pools @ HHI, so, I would inquire about heated pools.


----------



## Mister Sir (Sep 3, 2016)

We had a great time at Port-O-Call last Christmas. There were 18 of us in 3 units. Everything was very clean and up to date. A very quiet week at the resort. We enjoyed the heated pool, jacuzzi, and I even swam in the frigid ocean, at dusk, with two of my fearless kids. Day trips to Savannah and Charleston. A bunch of our kids rented bicycles for a day and rode around the island.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 4, 2016)

We have been to many and loved Waterside and Port of Call.


----------



## Inhislove (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks so much for all your input!


----------



## MichaelRGannett (Dec 13, 2016)

Check out Brigantine Quarters in Shipyard, an RCI Silver Crown resort: www.brigantinequartershhi.com. Something may still be available...


----------



## jme (Dec 13, 2016)

Waterside and Port O'Call are the nicest, so I would eliminate the rest.

Waterside recently renovated 2 buildings---the 5200 & 5300 buildings (gutted and totally redid everything), so if you could somehow get one of those it might be worth it.  Forget swimming, too cold regardless of whether heated. Just enjoy the island. 

Waterside resort map/buildings:
http://tug2.com/ResortImages/USASoutheast/SouthCarolina/sc-waterside.jpg

Also, Waterside had zero damage from the hurricane, but Shipyard (POC location) had a lot of tree damage, so you might call the resort and ask about anything like that which might affect your stay.

I imagine either place would be quite nice. Waterside does have 3BR units, so check into that as well, in case something has opened up....it's not a busy time.


----------



## Deb from NC (Dec 13, 2016)

jme said:


> Waterside and Port O'Call are the nicest, so I would eliminate the rest.
> 
> Waterside recently renovated 2 buildings---the 5200 & 5300 buildings (gutted and totally redid everything), so if you could somehow get one of those it might be worth it.  Forget swimming, too cold regardless of whether heated. Just enjoy the island.
> 
> ...



We were at Port O Call the first week in November. No hurricane damage at the resort, except for a couple of trees down, which had been cleaned up.  Shipyard had a lot of trees down and the bike paths were impassable in some places, but they have done a great job with the clean up. Port Royal and HH Plantations looked the hardest hit to me of the places we saw.  We didn't make it back to Sea Pines.....


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 16, 2016)

Port o Call or Waterside resort.,  both resorts are very nice. Port O Call is on Shipyard Plantation. There are golf courses,  tennis courts, and restaurants, on the site. Port O Call is a gated community.  The security force was excellent doing our vacation..


----------



## birddog31 (Jan 1, 2017)

At Coral Reef now at Shipyard Plantation. There is alot of tree damage but the bike paths and most from I can see is cleaned up or have a good handle on it. Swimming was good with the heated pool. 

Are first visit to Hilton Head Island and I'm okay with everything. Only wish we were closer to ocean or had a water view.

Harbour Town looked nice when we visited. Still feeling everything it out.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 3, 2017)

Coral Reef resort as I can remember is set back beside or near The Carolina Club resort in the wooded section of Shipyard Plantation. Shipyard Plantation is a very tranquil community. Please ride around Shipyard Plantation and looked at all the difference timeshare resorts on Shipyard plantation, then ride over to Port Royal Plantation and look at the timeshare resorts @ Port Royal. The timeshare resorts located on Port Royal Plantation are not located in the gated community liked Shipyard Plantation & Sea Pine Plantation. Suggestion only I would also ride over to see Waterside resort. Please enjoy your stay on The Island.


----------



## birddog31 (Jan 5, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Coral Reef resort as I can remember is set back beside or near The Carolina Club resort in the wooded section of Shipyard Plantation. Shipyard Plantation is a very tranquil community. Please ride around Shipyard Plantation and looked at all the difference timeshare resorts on Shipyard plantation, then ride over to Port Royal Plantation and look at the timeshare resorts @ Port Royal. The timeshare resorts located on Port Royal Plantation are not located in the gated community liked Shipyard Plantation & Sea Pine Plantation. Suggestion only I would also ride over to see Waterside resort. Please enjoy your stay on The Island.


We rode around a little bit and seen some different things. One day we ended up at a beach with a resort beside it but it wasn't for RCI members. 

Looked pretty nice. Had outdoor fireplaces and just looked fancy. Right next to beach.

No complaints with Coral reef. Just wish to have water view and maybe fireplaces outside to sit around. We really like how laid back it was and seemed very clean.

Found a Steelers bar/Restaurant called Nicks. We just went in for lunch while game was on and were blown away. Total surprise!? (Steelers fan from Pa)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

